# english riding levels



## blackie2008 (Jul 25, 2011)

hi everyone.

to start of i'm just saying sorry for my spealling mistakes.

i was wondering if in england there were horse riding levels that you can pass ? or need to have to work with horses ?

if yes, how many levels are there ? and what do you have to do in each level and know ?


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi, Blackie, and welcome to the forum! 

I am not sure if this is what you were asking, but the British Horse Society offers several levels of certification for instructors and for horsepeople in general:

Horse Owners Certificate
Stage 1
Stage 2
PTT
BHSPTC
Stage 3
BHSAI 
Stage 4
ITT
Stable Managers
Senior Equitation & Coaching
BHSII
BHSI
FBHS

The most well known are the BHSAI Assistant Instructor's, and the BHSI, the Instructor's. You can find out more about them at www.bhs.org.uk


----------



## blackie2008 (Jul 25, 2011)

maura, thanks that's what i was looking for. because in france there are 9 levels : galop 1, galop 2, .... and so i was wondering the equivalent in england. thanks for your arnser


----------

